
Saturated fat does not clog the arteries - deafcalculus
http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/early/2017/03/31/bjsports-2016-097285
======
m3nu
TLDR; Less stress and a little bit of exercise. Also watch TC to HDL ratio
instead of LDL.

Another blow against the diet-heart hypothesis. Also love the graph.

